# Engine replacement for Asplundh Whisper Chipper



## WillyStDruid (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey there,

I bought my dad's used Asplundh Whisper Chipper approximately a year ago. It is a 12" drum chipper with an Industrial Ford four cylinder engine. About a month ago the timing chain went, probably along with some cam gears. The engine was made back in 1968. It is a 2.8l 175 cu. Ford Industrial four cylinder. What I'd like to know is what can I bolt up to replace it? I've been told that I might be able to put on some Industrial Ford six cylinder engines. I've also been told I might be able to put on a four cylinder car engine. I checked into having my engine rebuilt or replaced. Everywhere I checked either could not find parts or quoted a ball park of $4,000 for repair/replacement. While this isn't really super expensive, I'm putting four grand into an old "chuck and duck" chipper when I can just about afford the used newer small auto-feed Morbark and Brush Bandit chippers. I'd like to find a used industrial engine or Ford car/truck engine but I need to know what will match up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

-The Willy Street Druid


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 5, 2002)

A guy I've been climbing for has a '56 Ford V-8 smallblock in his. 
Your determining factor is going to be the PTO bolt pattern. Ford only uses a couple different patterns so you should have a multitude of choices. Motor mounts can be fabricated easily enough.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Sep 6, 2002)

The four cylinder Ford industrial is a really popular engine. You might be able to buy a long block and have your head rebuilt. Get in touch with any engine rebuilder and ask which bolt pattern will interchange.

These links might be useful:

http://www.adeptr.com/

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/


If those don't work, try using Google:

http://google.com/


Is it really worth rebuilding anique technology? Only you know the answer. I've done almost no maintenance on my disk chippers. When I had a chuck and duck I had a lot of repair work.

Tom


----------

